# Breaking the dreaded 90



## mandonko (Oct 1, 2006)

I play to a mid 90 and sooooo want to break into the 80's by the next few months.

I feel that i am at the stage whereby the mental element in golf is a few shots a round. I play to a high 80 but there is ALWAYS one whole which is like 5 over or 6 over and it is sooo annoying.

Any tips on how to break the 80's or even better have you and how?

Craig


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Be sure on that hole where you had a bad shot to TAKE YOUR MEDICINE. Do not try to hit a wood from 240, do not try to hit 165 out of the deep rough, do not try to hit that shot over the tree from 210..
Punch out, take the stroke, accept that you will be putting for bogey. Turn those +3 and +4's into +2's. Do that twice in a round and you'll pick up 3-4 strokes.


----------



## DivotHead (Sep 26, 2006)

I suggest that you quit think about breaking 90 and just enjoy your golf rounds. The breaking 90 will happen on it's own. Then after it does it will be almost routine.


----------



## OzGolfer (Oct 5, 2006)

G'Day Mondonko,

Just as Blue and Divot have mentioned, don't stress out too much about breaking 90, the more you think about it the more you will be disappointed.

I have been in you position and I can tell you that stressing about it won't help, it is actually a hinderance. First of all, ENJOY your round regardless, it sure beats the hell out of working. 

Also play to your strengths not your weaknesses, don't go for the miracle or once in a lifetime shot. If it means chipping out sideways or playing an extra shot then so be it. These are the type of shots that will save you shots around the course. As Blue mentioned turn those +3 and +4's in to +1's or +2's.

Don't let your playing partners make you play shots that you usually don't play, remember play to your strengths not theirs.

That's what I did to break 90, and break it regularly now but I still fall into the trap of thinking I am better than I actually am :laugh: but hey that's golf!!!


----------

